# Just how feasible is a bat-based army...



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey all,

Having finally picked up the latest VC book I have a question (as in the title).

Looking mainly at Varghulfs, Terrorghiests, Vargheists and assorted bat swarms and fell bats... with a core of whatever, how good would an army like this perform?

Also, what would be recommended as a Lord choice? I'm thinking a winged Ghoul King plus another to keep the magic flowing.

Basically, please help shape me an army.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

You could have a ghoul king as a general to fit in with the theme of the monstery parts or a vampire lord which could fit in with the fluff that he can turn into a bat or something 

As for how it would perform, you'd be very mobile but would lack something to anchor enemy units in place while your mobile elements get to where they need to be. I don't know a great deal about the new VC book to be honest so I'm not sure exactly what you could add, especially fitting in with the theme, probably a massive units of ghouls to tarpit?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I was thinking of Ghoul blocks to Tarpit. 2-3 big units of 30+ as an army line. 

2 Varghulfs on one flank as a battering ram.
2 Terrorghiests for MC madness.
3-4 units of Varghiests for shock troops.
Big bat swarm unit to hold the other flank.
2-3 Fell bat swarms to go for WMs.


----------

